# Happy Birthday Safir!!! (pic heavy)



## dobricans

Safir just turned 2 yesterday, and we've been celebrating for two days nonstop








Yesterday, his new cousin came over and they got to know each other better and played. Then later last night, we went to Petsmart so Safir can pick his own presents and he loves to watch the birds in their cages








And today we had his birthday party with ballons and the whole thing.
The quality of the pictures is not great, but Safir sure hat a great birthday!




































































































...COMMON MOM...YOU'RE EMBARRASING ME...









CAKE TIME...


















...MMMM...THAT SMELLS GOOD...CAN I HAVE IT NOW???









...FINALLY...


















THANKS FOR LOOKING !


----------



## Prinzsalpha

Wow what a party!! One lucky dog! Happy Birthday Safir!


----------



## kelso

great pictures!!







Safir!


----------



## RG518

What great birthday pictures! I love the party hat and balloons!


----------



## dobricans

Thank you.


----------



## Vinnie

Safir.


----------



## todseyah

Those pics are great!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

He looks so happy and I am glad he's doing so well now!

Love the balloons. And the pics of him in all his balloons-very cute. 

Happy Belated 2nd!


----------



## ldpeterson

Oh I'm lovin the pics! Happy Birthday sweet boy!!!


----------



## dobricans

Safir says thank you!


----------

